# 757 Posse Report 11/03



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

I would like to start by thanking everyone for a great turnout & and an AWESOME night of fishing.:fishing:
After an extensive battle plan, we set forth to the 757 were we immediately set up a perimeter to insure no retreat for the SideEyes.








Skunk managed the first capture, only to realize he forgot his camera....NO JOY...
Bugsy was next up with this aggressive TB that started a frenzy of activity. :beer:








Vinnie the Newbie popped his Pup cherry  with this nice keeper, his first of 3. 








Glen was brought to life when this angry TB caught him during a smoke, only to doze off after the capture








Then came the Legendary TugCapn (as he was referred to frequently) who captured his 1st of 6 middle slot keepers. Then he egged the others to join him in his "HONEY:fishing: HOLE".








Now we save the "BEST FISH" for last. ScubaMike received a nice sleigh ride from this 24.5" Fattie Lunker that left him all grins 








Next you will see the Posse basking in it's glory of the capture of the 757's 10 Most Wanted
























No place for my feet.








And our SAFE RETURN home








THANKS AGAIN to everyone....PEACE OUT


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Indeed we did have a productive evening. Once the tide started going out @ the 757, the fish got to talk to Steve and got the munchies. Most Pups were caught in the "Hour of the Wolf", the magic window. 

Good to meet all you guys, and hope to get back on the water soon! 

Skunk


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sounds and looks like you guys had a blast.

Once again Perty werk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great work*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

You guys are true "HEROES' for risking yourselves in the rark and slaying those pups and ridding the waters of those farosious beasts.
Good :fishing: "PupSlayers"


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Sounds like I missed a hell of a night... looks like everyone had a good time. 

We now know the truth behind why these redfish have blue tails.... 'cuz yah whoooooped that asss!


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Y'all realize three per person is the limit, right?

I hope The Man doesn't read and start asking questions...


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Y'all realize three per person is the limit, right?

I hope The Man doesn't read and start asking questions... 
HAHAHAHA:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Grommet said:


> Y'all realize three per person is the limit, right?
> 
> I hope The Man doesn't read and start asking questions...


I knew that was coming . 5 people returned with 8 fish, nothing wrong with that . We put all the fish together for pics. You should come some time Grommet, see pupping at it's best.......PEACE OUT


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Grommet said:


> Y'all realize three per person is the limit, right?
> 
> I hope The Man doesn't read and start asking questions...


These guys are legit Jason, good bunch.....honest folk


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> These guys are legit Jason, good bunch.....honest folk


Good to know. All the talk about 'we got into them' and pics of three guys holding full stringers might lead one to believe y'all came out of there with 30 or 40 fish. Except Glen--I know he can't fish.

So looking now, they're all on one stringer? Why?

Who's the red-head guy? Looks like a guy named Jerry I used to party with in college...

Anyway, not looking to take away from a good night on the water. Glad y'all got out and got some pullage. Me? I was wining an dining the wife in Chapel Hill and celebrating my victorious Tarheels....


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

We put them all on one stringer for the victory pics...SEE NEW POST.....PEACE OUT


----------



## vinnie302 (Nov 4, 2007)

Well i don't think I'll be posting on TKAA. I got an email for Jay or whoever and he took one of the pics off there of me holding the above displayed catch. Censorship at it's best.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Grommet said:


> Who's the red-head guy? Looks like a guy named Jerry I used to party with in college...
> 
> 
> > Name is Skunk, aka Matt. Come on out on the next outing. We can always use a little insight and we'll give it back.
> ...


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Grommet said:


> Who's the red-head guy? Looks like a guy named Jerry I used to party with in college...


Double post-a-roostski !!! Any-whoo.....

Name is Skunk...aka, Matt. Come on out to the next outing, we'll share info and "get into 'em". 

Matt


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

vinnie302 said:


> Well i don't think I'll be posting on TKAA. I got an email for Jay or whoever and he took one of the pics off there of me holding the above displayed catch. Censorship at it's best.


Yeah, "Jay or whoever" is the president of the club, for what it's worth. He saw the same thing I did when I looked on here--three guys holding stringers full of fish when the limit is three per. I imagine he explained himself well enough, but were I to guess why he removed them I'd say it's because 1) It looked like y'all were doing something illegal, and the club shouldn't be a party after the fact, 2) the club states in its charter that members are to be conservation-minded, which in the first look at those pics, y'all weren't, 3) if y'all were dumb enough to post pics of y'all doing something dumb, someone should be smart enough to remove them should y'all get in trouble.

That said, if you look at the pics close enough you can identify some of the same fish, the same stringer, etc, plus Galen, John, and Glen's word that it's on the up-and-up.

CSI's got nothing on me.  Case closed.

Vinnie, post where you want. But I rather the club err on the safe side rather than have to answer a thousand questions about why our members are exceeding the established limits. I know Lee Tolliver reads that board. The Daily Press has eyes there. It's not a stretch to think that The Man visits as well.




So again, glad y'all got out, had fun, and got into some fish. If karate/football/family can align I'll be out with y'all next time.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Limits*

To all it may concern:

I was a Commercial Fisherman for 25+ yrs. I by no means was a saint then because I was feeding my family....With that being said. I am a very conservation minded person when it comes to my 2nd love in life. I take only what I will eat or I donate them to others on the beach that were'nt as lucky that night fishing. If anyone ever wants to question my ethics, then feel free, I 'll show you first hand what I do as I have with all the friends I have made just taking them to the 757........I'll even take the "MAN" if he needs Pup capturing lessons.........PEACE OUT


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

TugCapn said:


> To all it may concern:
> 
> I was a Commercial Fisherman for 25+ yrs. I by no means was a saint then because I was feeding my family....With that being said. I am a very conservation minded person when it comes to my 2nd love in life. I take only what I will eat or I donate them to others on the beach that were'nt as lucky that night fishing. If anyone ever wants to question my ethics, then feel free, I 'll show you first hand what I do as I have with all the friends I have made just taking them to the 757........I'll even take the "MAN" if he needs Pup capturing lessons.........PEACE OUT



Dude--Is this the auditions for High School Musical 3? Or are you always that melodramatic? 

Ya know, for an offshore trip or whatever, when they combine the catch like that, they take everyone's picture all at once. I don't think it's a stretch for someone to glance at those pics and think WTF?. But, like I said, after you look closely, it becomes obvious.

And I don't think anyone--and by anyone I mean me--questioned your ethics so much as thought you'd all lost your minds.

Tuff guy.


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

grommet...you actually saw high school musical ...


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

valazybeachbum said:


> grommet...you actually saw high school musical ...



Naw, I'm not that cool. I didn't know what it was until this summer. Kids. Disney. I've still never seen it, but now I at least know what it is.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Alright guys, play nice or the ax button will drop. The pics have been explained and untill someone proves other wise everything was legit so let it drop.
As momma always said "If you can't say anything nice I will help ya" and trust me you don't want my help.

Now great catch and one day I will have to drug my ol tried rump out there with ya'll just as long as Bump and Crash opps I mean Newsjeff ain't along.


----------

